# In need of a riding buddy!



## RedDunGirl (Dec 16, 2013)

Not trying to sound creepy but I'm in need of some new buddies to trail ride with that are near me! I live in Cadet MO an love to ride anytime I can. Speedy likes to meet new friends, too!


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm always Looking for riding buddies but we are a few states away!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NCTrailrider (May 16, 2012)

I wish you were in Nc, Iam looking for riding buddies also. Good luck.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Haha, well I'm in Iowa...that's probably a little closer than North Carolina. I don't know where Cadet is in Missouri, but if it's somewhere in the northern part, there's this state forest called Shimek Forest that is practically on the Iowa/Missouri border. We're going to go down there probably again this next year, and you'd be welcome to join! 

Otherwise though, I mostly stick to north Iowa, though I am branching out because of my blog.


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

Wrong side of Mo!! I'm in the far SW corner.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, Washington state won't work, will it?


----------



## luvbeach (Aug 24, 2012)

*I recently found a riding buddy on Facebook*

I joined a trail riding group that covers a pretty big radius around my zip code and found someone with 10 miles of my house. We have gone on so many great rides within a few months. Try looking for group rides in your area or go to Facebook.


----------



## luvbeach (Aug 24, 2012)

*Forgot to say...*

When I joined the trail riding Facebook page, I asked questions about a ride they were organizing and asked if they thought it was creepy if I showed up alone. I got a loud and clear NO. Someone was even kind enough to say "not creepy at all, it's a good way to meet other horse people".


----------



## Phura (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm always looking for new riding buddies too  I'm a couple hours away from you but not too bad. I have to be careful who I ride with currently as I have a new horse and he's only 4. I'm a cautious rider as well and afraid of heights so I try not to ride with those who prefer other styles of riding and terrain so I don't hinder their fun! I am part of a group on facebook though called horse chat and they are always trail riding all over the place


----------

